# Hertz Uber rental issues



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

I have not been able to take trips in Chicago since last night at 7pm. My docs are not loaded into my app any longer. Uber says it's a big problem on Hertz end, and Hertz engineers are working on it. I still cant take trips. Lost income from Friday night, big money night and will probably lose the same tonight. Hertz plays stupid and says you have to visit a location....all of which are closed til Monday. No email or info has been sent, I had to call everyone questioning the situation. How ridiculous. I make good money and do not have to use my own vehicle, but this is now an issue that I am paying for a car, for rideshare specifically, and cant make money. I will be demanding credit on the rental at least. How widespread is this?


----------



## Austin383 (Mar 11, 2019)

Apparently it has effected everyone with a rental, not just Hertz. It appears to be an Uber problem and not Hertz.


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

Austin383 said:


> Apparently it has effected everyone with a rental, not just Hertz. It appears to be an Uber problem and not Hertz.


They literally blamed hertz and went into a tirade that their engineers are working on it lol. bullshit...


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

Yep...same here, and I'm in California. They cut me off on Saturday at 5:00 while I was 60 minutes away from him. I had to dead mile it back home, and now I'm sitting here on a Saturday, and they are still "investigating this concern..."


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

Jonathan Amabile said:


> Yep...same here, and I'm in California. They cut me off on Saturday at 5:00 while I was 60 minutes away from him. I had to dead mile it back home, and now I'm sitting here on a Saturday, and they are still "investigating this concern..."


We need a class action over this. Money lost for no weekend rides. And rental fees. And quest bonus money.


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

Mado84 said:


> We need a class action over this. Money lost for no weekend rides. And rental fees. And quest bonus money.


It's BS. I'm so frustrated here...


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

Jonathan Amabile said:


> It's BS. I'm so frustrated here...


I need the money for lease. Not cool.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hertz and Uber have had a lovers quarrel ??


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> Hertz and Uber have had a lovers quarrel ??


Lmao


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

I covered the first week already; and now I'm stuck with having to work more because they cut me off yesterday evening and today? I'm not expecting any compensation from either Uber or Hertz; they can care less, but I'll make sure they know about it.


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

Jonathan Amabile said:


> I covered the first week already; and now I'm stuck with having to work more because they cut me off yesterday evening and today? I'm not expecting any compensation from either Uber or Hertz; they can care less, but I'll make sure they know about it.


They do know. And they better do something. I'm losing about 500 this weekend


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

Mado84 said:


> They do know. And they better do something. I'm losing about 500 this weekend


Same. Easily the cost of next weeks rental...I'm hoping this is resolved this afternoon or by tomorrow. I can do well Sunday and Monday; it won't make up for the disaster that has been so far, but it will help.

Have they change the Quest for you, too? It was $180 for 70 trips. Now it's $85 for 75 trips and $185 for 90 trips And I think $240 for 125 trips?


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

Jonathan Amabile said:


> Same. Easily the cost of next weeks rental...I'm hoping this is resolved this afternoon or by tomorrow. I can do well Sunday and Monday; it won't make up for the disaster that has been so far, but it will help.
> 
> Have they change the Quest for you, too? It was $180 for 70 trips. Now it's $85 for 75 trips and $185 for 90 trips And I think $240 for 125 trips?


Yes. Yet still offering original at hertz location. Also bullshit


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

Mado84 said:


> Yes. Yet still offering original at hertz location. Also bullshit


Are you kidding me? Goodness.


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

Still have the same issue; anybody get it resolved, yet?


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

Jonathan Amabile said:


> Still have the same issue; anybody get it resolved, yet?


Nope.


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

Jonathan Amabile said:


> Still have the same issue; anybody get it resolved, yet?


Still no change. Still unable to earn a living.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Mado84 said:


> We need a class action over this. Money lost for no weekend rides. And rental fees. And quest bonus money.


Did you opt out of binding arbitration? If you are like the other 99.5% of drivers then no you can't sue or participate in a class action.


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

Just called. Will have to wait until Monday to go to the branch itself and resolve the issue. Unbelieveable.


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

Jonathan Amabile said:


> Just called. Will have to wait until Monday to go to the branch itself and resolve the issue. Unbelieveable.


Bogus


----------



## steph19 (Jun 16, 2019)

I haven't been able to take trips in LA since yesterday at around 5pm. While I'm giving a ride to the airport I recieve a message saying my docs need to be updated. I have to hit the message on my phone several times for it to disappear. Once I completed my trip I pull over while still at the airport because I can no longer receive rides. I find out my docs are all gone from my app as well . I swear they love pulling this shit on a Friday evening; right when I'm about to hit my number for the Quest, knowing I can't go to Hertz or a Greenlight Hub to resolve this in a timely fashion. Been sidelined now since yesterday. I'm easily losing $700 this weekend and I have to pay the rental fees as well. Called the damn hotline a bunch and it's the same shit over and over again.' Our engineers are working to fix this'. I think it's bullshit. First they switched up the Quest promotion then they pull this. It's as if they are trying to prevent you from earning. I'm not going quietly into the night over this. They should pay all of us for lost wages. Hertz shouldn't charge us for any of these days as well if they want to make this right.

I haven't been able to take trips in LA since yesterday at around 5pm. While I'm giving a ride to the airport I recieve a message saying my docs need to be updated. I have to hit the message on my phone several times for it to disappear. Once I completed my trip I pull over while still at the airport because I can no longer receive rides. I find out my docs are all gone from my app as well . I swear they love pulling this shit on a Friday evening; right when I'm about to hit my number for the Quest, knowing I can't go to Hertz or a Greenlight Hub to resolve this in a timely fashion. Been sidelined now since yesterday. I'm easily losing $700 this weekend and I have to pay the rental fees as well. Called the damn hotline a bunch and it's the same shit over and over again.' Our engineers are working to fix this'. I think it's bullshit. First they switched up the Quest promotion then they pull this. It's as if they are trying to prevent you from earning. I'm not going quietly into the night over this. They should pay all of us for lost wages. Hertz shouldn't charge us for any of these days as well if they want to make this right.


----------



## Jqmoo (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm in the same boat... happened to me Friday evening and is still not resolved either. Very annoyed and frustrated about that and the change in quest. Think I'm going to spend time this week checking out other options because this is ridiculous. And there is no way they shouldn't have something open on the weekend even outside of this issue seeing how busy it is and how many drivers are out


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

Agree. I knew it would take me going to Culver City Hertz on Monday to resolve it. 

This is so ridiculous.


----------



## Telescop (Jun 16, 2019)

Look all I did this weekand 925$, app dont allow to drive from Friday evening. Uber accictent said it's all around and its Hertz issues. I rent car from Hertz almost 2 month, thought to change for fair. Is it same issue people have with Fair rent car?


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

Telescop said:


> Look all I did this weekand 925$, app dont allow to drive from Friday evening. Uber accictent said it's all around and its Hertz issues. I rent car from Hertz almost 2 month, thought to change for fair. Is it same issue people have with Fair rent car?


No compensation. Uber doesn't care about drivers. Hertz probably will blame uber and not care either.


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

Very discouraging. I am going to look into another rental company. 

Uber support has been worthless. Hertz, too. So mad right now.


----------



## dancinfool (Jun 16, 2019)

Same issue, was taken off the road friday and am still not back online Sunday afternoon. After patiently keepin Support on the phone until we went through all the steps, Support NEARLY had me back online with my docs manually uploaded then it all disappeared and was thanked for my patience and asked to please wait. I was also told that it was an issue with Hertz and not Uber which i now do not believe. To many indians, no chiefs



dancinfool said:


> Same issue, was taken off the road friday and am still not back online Sunday afternoon. After patiently keepin Support on the phone until we went through all the steps, Support NEARLY had me back online with my docs manually uploaded then it all disappeared and was thanked for my patience and asked to please wait. I was also told that it was an issue with Hertz and not Uber which i now do not believe. To many indians, no chiefs


To be noted: This is the same vehicle I have rented and driven for a month. I told Support that it made absolutely no sense that they had no documentation about my vehicle stored to review or reinstate because NOTHING HAS CHANGED on my end. I was told to call Hertz on Monday and request they resubmit all my docs. I'm sure Hertz is going to LOVE that flood of calls in Los Angeles on a Monday morning! What a waste of everyones time


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

dancinfool said:


> Same issue, was taken off the road friday and am still not back online Sunday afternoon. After patiently keepin Support on the phone until we went through all the steps, Support NEARLY had me back online with my docs manually uploaded then it all disappeared and was thanked for my patience and asked to please wait. I was also told that it was an issue with Hertz and not Uber which i now do not believe. To many indians, no chiefs
> 
> 
> To be noted: This is the same vehicle I have rented and driven for a month. I told Support that it made absolutely no sense that they had no documentation about my vehicle stored to review or reinstate because NOTHING HAS CHANGED on my end. I was told to call Hertz on Monday and request they resubmit all my docs. I'm sure Hertz is going to LOVE that flood of calls in Los Angeles on a Monday morning! What a waste of everyones time


I'm going to the location where I rented and plan on being there as soon as they open.

Busiest days of rideshare, Uber's incompetent support staff, my Hertz location closed, etc. Just a mess.

They sure won't make any mistakes when it's time to charge my card for payment, though, right?


----------



## Telescop (Jun 16, 2019)

Please everyone make update Monday after conversation. Its important to understand what song they will to sing, if its be same or different


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

Telescop said:


> Please everyone make update Monday after conversation. Its important to understand what song they will to sing, if its be same or different


So after blaming hertz all weekend, telling us to call them, saying hertz engineers are working on their problem, uber is now admitting that it is their fault. They still CANT fix the issue. They are offering drivers in chicago 35 dollars a day... bullshit. ...for Friday, sat, sun and mon, so far, toward lease. Nothing else. Uber is bogus and doesn't care. They threw hertz under the bus all weekend. The issue is ubers program will not allow them to APPROVE documents in app. So manually loading them wont work. So we are being told to go home, and wait, and docs will load. They also told the rep here, not her fault shes following orders, that it will be fixed today...though we all know they've been preaching that shit since Friday. Let's all join lyft. And via. Because uber is that shady friend we all dont need...sorry for blowing up hertz all weekend, uber tattled and named you.


----------



## dancinfool (Jun 16, 2019)

Mado84 said:


> So after blaming hertz all weekend, telling us to call them, saying hertz engineers are working on their problem, uber is now admitting that it is their fault. They still CANT fix the issue. They are offering drivers in chicago 35 dollars a day... bullshit. ...for Friday, sat, sun and mon, so far, toward lease. Nothing else. Uber is bogus and doesn't care. They threw hertz under the bus all weekend. The issue is ubers program will not allow them to APPROVE documents in app. So manually loading them wont work. So we are being told to go home, and wait, and docs will load. They also told the rep here, not her fault shes following orders, that it will be fixed today...though we all know they've been preaching that shit since Friday. Let's all join lyft. And via. Because uber is that shady friend we all dont need...sorry for blowing up hertz all weekend, uber tattled and named you.


i suspected this all weekend. In one of my less polite moments with Support i told them that they needed to be more transparent about the problem and just tell us they messed up and lost all our data

Please everyone post updates here . I'm getting nowhere as fast as I can run

Has ANYONE had this issue resolved yet?



Jonathan Amabile said:


> Agree. I knew it would take me going to Culver City Hertz on Monday to resolve it.
> 
> This is so ridiculous.


Any resolution going to Culver City Hertz?


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

dancinfool said:


> i suspected this all weekend. In one of my less polite moments with Support i told them that they needed to be more transparent about the problem and just tell us they messed up and lost all our data
> 
> Please everyone post updates here . I'm getting nowhere as fast as I can run
> 
> Has ANYONE had this issue resolved yet?


I called support and they immediately gave me theb35 x 4 days. = 140. Something better than nothing....accept they put it on app and it cost me 50 cents to cash it out. Lmao. Wow. If it isnt up again tomorrow I call back for 35 more. I'm getting nervous now. Need to make money.


----------



## dancinfool (Jun 16, 2019)

Mado84 said:


> I called support and they immediately gave me theb35 x 4 days. = 140. Something better than nothing....accept they put it on app and it cost me 50 cents to cash it out. Lmao. Wow. If it isnt up again tomorrow I call back for 35 more. I'm getting nervous now. Need to make money.


you called in from Chicago area? Did you get this from the first person you talked to or did you have to speak with someone else? I'm in Southern California. Guess I'll be giving them a call again



dancinfool said:


> you called in from Chicago area? Did you get this from the first person you talked to or did you have to speak with someone else? I'm in Southern California. Guess I'll be giving them a call again


no such luck in my case


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

At least ya'll were able to turn in your rentals today.


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

I am currently here at a Green Hub In California. As othere have mentioned, this is an Uber issue and they're engineering team is currently working on it. 

Whatever. Now I have more than an hr wait, so Uber can acknowledge the issue apparently, LOL.


----------



## dancinfool (Jun 16, 2019)

Jonathan Amabile said:


> I am currently here at a Green Hub In California. As othere have mentioned, this is an Uber issue and they're engineering team is currently working on it.
> 
> Whatever. Now I have more than an hr wait, so Uber can acknowledge the issue apparently, LOL.


which hub? Does it look they will be able to help you?


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

Redondo, and as far as helping? They're engineering team is working on it.


----------



## dancinfool (Jun 16, 2019)

Jonathan Amabile said:


> Redondo, and as far as helping? They're engineering team is working on it.


OK cool. Thanks. I just received a message from Support passing the buck onto Hertz yet again. oi vey


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

dancinfool said:


> you called in from Chicago area? Did you get this from the first person you talked to or did you have to speak with someone else? I'm in Southern California. Guess I'll be giving them a call again
> 
> 
> no such luck in my case :frown:


First person I spoke with. I told them that uber rep at location told us 35 per day and she paid me.


----------



## Telescop (Jun 16, 2019)

Mado84 said:


> So after blaming hertz all weekend, telling us to call them, saying hertz engineers are working on their problem, uber is now admitting that it is their fault. They still CANT fix the issue. They are offering drivers in chicago 35 dollars a day... bullshit. ...for Friday, sat, sun and mon, so far, toward lease. Nothing else. Uber is bogus and doesn't care. They threw hertz under the bus all weekend. The issue is ubers program will not allow them to APPROVE documents in app. So manually loading them wont work. So we are being told to go home, and wait, and docs will load. They also told the rep here, not her fault shes following orders, that it will be fixed today...though we all know they've been preaching that shit since Friday. Let's all join lyft. And via. Because uber is that shady friend we all dont need...sorry for blowing up hertz all weekend, uber tattled and named you.
> 
> 
> Telescop said:
> ...


They will return back 35 but if you will count your rent per week division 7 days you pay 42 per day. I'm not taking about money you could earn. But one man sit in front of me, he did update and suddenly system allow to drive. So today my next week it's gone, I need pay 996 per month plus if you would like to continue then you pay deposit 400, they return back after couple days but still for what?! So I decided took one more day , pay them 42 dollars because if not i need take uber to get me to Lyft rent car location, even that they dont have car for rent at this moment here in Chicago. My 3rd day off:frown:
Stick together team


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

Telescop said:


> They will return back 35 but if you will count your rent per week division 7 days you pay 42 per day. I'm not taking about money you could earn. But one man sit in front of me, he did update and suddenly system allow to drive. So today my next week it's gone, I need pay 996 per month plus if you would like to continue then you pay deposit 400, they return back after couple days but still for what?! So I decided took one more day , pay them 42 dollars because if not i need take uber to get me to Lyft rent car location, even that they dont have car for rent at this moment here in Chicago. My 3rd day off:frown:
> Stick together team


My lease is 250 per week. 35 and change per day.


----------



## dancinfool (Jun 16, 2019)

Still not back online but I did harrange them into giving me some money - at first they said they couldn't give me money back as it was on Hertz - I told them it was not true, that other drivers had been compensated over the same issue.



Mado84 said:


> First person I spoke with. I told them that uber rep at location told us 35 per day and she paid me.


They attempted to pass the buck first but when I told them others had been compensated they coughed up 175 for friday through today. still not back online though


----------



## steph19 (Jun 16, 2019)

Here's the latest on my end. I contacted Hertz via Text message here in LA while I was at their hub in Mid City earlier this morning while waiting in line for over an hour. They sent me this message hours later: 'UBER platform has been down since 06/14/2019, Uber is fixing the issues until its resolved. They will be reimbursing $35 per day until your vehicle is back n the Uber Driver app. To get your reimbursing you will have to go to any local Uber Greenlight HUB. For now, we must wait until UBER fixes their app. If ou want to return your rental you can. However, HERTZ is not reimbursing anyone for your vehicle not being on the app. Please get in contact with Uber forou to reimburse.'

I spoke with this guy in person while there and he put a total of $105 in my driver account to cash out (and be charged 0.50) to put towards my rental billl which is due at the end of the week for $944.


----------



## hayjude50 (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm in Chicago, I had to go to the Hertz/Pep Boys I rented the car from, for no apparent reason, as I was shuffled back to the Green hub. Waited for almost an hour, and was finally taken into a conference room, with maybe 20 other drivers. Here's where it gets good, the Uber rep told us we'd get $35 per day for the rental fee, and it would just appear on your app (it hasn't yet). Also, we were told, Uber is considering paying the drivers that were unable to work, a stipend per day, for missed work, PLUS the $250 bonus that everyone renting would have made in promotions!!!! YEA, RIGHT!!!! I could barely keep from bursting out laughing. It's 8 pm and I am still unable to log on, nor have they voluntarily coughed up one dime. Time to call support again. Btw, they had a security guard with the Uber rep, I didn't check for a gun


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

hayjude50 said:


> I'm in Chicago, I had to go to the Hertz/Pep Boys I rented the car from, for no apparent reason, as I was shuffled back to the Green hub. Waited for almost an hour, and was finally taken into a conference room, with maybe 20 other drivers. Here's where it gets good, the Uber rep told us we'd get $35 per day for the rental fee, and it would just appear on your app (it hasn't yet). Also, we were told, Uber is considering paying the drivers that were unable to work, a stipend per day, for missed work, PLUS the $250 bonus that everyone renting would have made in promotions!!!! YEA, RIGHT!!!! I could barely keep from bursting out laughing. It's 8 pm and I am still unable to log on, nor have they voluntarily coughed up one dime. Time to call support again. Btw, they had a security guard with the Uber rep, I didn't check for a gun


They never mentioned stipend or bonus. I hadn't gotten my 140 for last 4 days, do I called customer service and she paid it onto my app immediately. Just saying. It would be great if we got stipends andbonus, I need it. We all do., dont trust uber til it happens though.



hayjude50 said:


> I'm in Chicago, I had to go to the Hertz/Pep Boys I rented the car from, for no apparent reason, as I was shuffled back to the Green hub. Waited for almost an hour, and was finally taken into a conference room, with maybe 20 other drivers. Here's where it gets good, the Uber rep told us we'd get $35 per day for the rental fee, and it would just appear on your app (it hasn't yet). Also, we were told, Uber is considering paying the drivers that were unable to work, a stipend per day, for missed work, PLUS the $250 bonus that everyone renting would have made in promotions!!!! YEA, RIGHT!!!! I could barely keep from bursting out laughing. It's 8 pm and I am still unable to log on, nor have they voluntarily coughed up one dime. Time to call support again. Btw, they had a security guard with the Uber rep, I didn't check for a gun


Where specifically were you when they mentioned stipend and bonus? Any idea name of uber rep? What address was it? If anyone else hears this, please advise so we all follow up. As you see, uber paid me immediately when I called, but most people dont know that. I got lucky.


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

Pretty much got the $35 bucks today; and I think she was reluctant to give it. LOL. Goodness. 

Just get me back online, pleaseeeeee


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

hayjude50 said:


> I'm in Chicago, I had to go to the Hertz/Pep Boys I rented the car from, for no apparent reason, as I was shuffled back to the Green hub. Waited for almost an hour, and was finally taken into a conference room, with maybe 20 other drivers. Here's where it gets good, the Uber rep told us we'd get $35 per day for the rental fee, and it would just appear on your app (it hasn't yet). Also, we were told, Uber is considering paying the drivers that were unable to work, a stipend per day, for missed work, PLUS the $250 bonus that everyone renting would have made in promotions!!!! YEA, RIGHT!!!! I could barely keep from bursting out laughing. It's 8 pm and I am still unable to log on, nor have they voluntarily coughed up one dime. Time to call support again. Btw, they had a security guard with the Uber rep, I didn't check for a gun


A security guard came into the room Saturday when I was there. I think they were just checking in as there was one employee and about 20 people. The person told the guard they could leave. The hub people seem to have been put in a bad position as they didn't find out about anything until they got in Saturday 
The situation should have been handled better as the people on the support line yesterday and even this morning didn't have a clue about the issue. It's they type of situation that everyone should have been notified of that talks to drivers. From a corporate standpoint 48 hours was more than enough time to have a plan along with contingencies in place. Uber knows they have to keep people happy but it's a question of how much it costs.

A company can do it the easy way or the right way. In this case the right way to do it will cost more money. But PR wise it's money well spent


----------



## hayjude50 (Feb 9, 2019)

Tuesday morning and still not able to drive. Uber sucks


----------



## Austin383 (Mar 11, 2019)

Just called Uber support and they reimbursed $35 per day with no timeline on when it would be fixed. Money showed in account instantly.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

steph19 said:


> Here's the latest on my end. I contacted Hertz via Text message here in LA while I was at their hub in Mid City earlier this morning while waiting in line for over an hour. They sent me this message hours later: 'UBER platform has been down since 06/14/2019, Uber is fixing the issues until its resolved. They will be reimbursing $35 per day until your vehicle is back n the Uber Driver app. To get your reimbursing you will have to go to any local Uber Greenlight HUB. For now, we must wait until UBER fixes their app. If ou want to return your rental you can. However, HERTZ is not reimbursing anyone for your vehicle not being on the app. Please get in contact with Uber forou to reimburse.'
> 
> I spoke with this guy in person while there and he put a total of $105 in my driver account to cash out (and be charged 0.50) to put towards my rental billl which is due at the end of the week for $944.


--------------------------
Why is your rental bill so high ?? It should not be over $250.
This is terrible for all rental drivers. It will take weeks to recover from this loss.


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

Yeah, they are just throwing $35 dollars at you for now; however, this problem occurred for me Friday evening, and I only worked about 3-4 hours. I was at $80 bucks then boom, cut off. I've made nothing since then, obviously.

So, that's Saturday up until now; I'm sure like most of you the weekend is where we can take the most advantage; Monday's are usually always good to me. Essentially, they 3 and 1/2 of my most productive days, and now they're compensating me with $35 dollars, and a "thank you for your patience...."

Not only that, the Uber App hasn't been kind to me at all lately; it's had and continues to have issues i.e. navigation, freezing on me, etc. Well, at least I could log online then...

I'm hoping this issue gets resolved soon.


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

Jonathan Amabile said:


> Yeah, they are just throwing $35 dollars at you for now; however, this problem occurred for me Friday evening, and I only worked about 3-4 hours. I was at $80 bucks then boom, cut off. I've made nothing since then, obviously.
> 
> So, that's Saturday up until now; I'm sure like most of you the weekend is where we can take the most advantage; Monday's are usually always good to me. Essentially, they 3 and 1/2 of my most productive days, and now they're compensating me with $35 dollars, and a "thank you for your patience...."
> 
> ...


They are paying us 35 to keep their partner hertz paid, and by paying us and not them directly, it seems that they are "paying" us. Its bullshit. We are going to starve and be homeless and they still wont care.


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

Mado84 said:


> They are paying us 35 to keep their partner hertz paid, and by paying us and not them directly, it seems that they are "paying" us. Its bullshit. We are going to starve and be homeless and they still wont care.


Yep. Have they give you any time frame at all?


----------



## steph19 (Jun 16, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> Why is your rental bill so high ?? It should not be over $250.
> This is terrible for all rental drivers. It will take weeks to recover from this loss.


Oh, sorry. To clarify,It's the month. I pay $236 a week after taxes and fees.

I contacted them this morning asking for an update and if I was going to be given $35 for yesterday and possibly today and this is what they sent me:

Hi, Stephen.

Thank you for reaching out. This is Mark with Premium Support and I'm happy to help.
I'm sorry to hear that you are having a problem with your vehicle from Hertz. I can see the urgency of this concern, I'm happy to provide you some information.

With regards to this, I would like to inform you that this issue has already been reported to our specialized team. Don't worry because our team is doing their best to resolve this. We will make sure to notify you, once the issue is resolved.

We appreciate your understanding regarding this matter. If you have other concerns, please let us know. We will be more than willing to help.
Thank you for being a Diamond driver-partner.

Notice they didn't answer my question. I asked it again and a different "rep" responded with the same message.


----------



## masterdon211 (Apr 26, 2019)

Are you guys not able to register the vehicle with a different platform like Lyft or others or is that prohibited?


----------



## steph19 (Jun 16, 2019)

masterdon211 said:


> Are you guys not able to register the vehicle with a different platform like Lyft or others or is that prohibited?


Unfortunately, no. It's a conflict of interests. Even tho they, too, have a business relationship with Hertz, one would have to go through Lyft and rent the vehicle.


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

Jonathan Amabile said:


> Yep. Have they give you any time frame at all?


Nope



masterdon211 said:


> Are you guys not able to register the vehicle with a different platform like Lyft or others or is that prohibited?


We would have to return vehicle for full payment, then come up with money to re rent with lyft.


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

I have the money for this weeks rental. I'll pay it this week. 

If we can get this resolved in the next day or 2, I'll be okay. I hope you are all, too. 

This sucks.


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

Jonathan Amabile said:


> I have the money for this weeks rental. I'll pay it this week.
> 
> If we can get this resolved in the next day or 2, I'll be okay. I hope you are all, too.
> 
> This sucks.


I'm good with this weeks rental. But the 1450 next friday... heaven help me. I dont have it all.


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

Mado84 said:


> I'm good with this weeks rental. But the 1450 next friday... heaven help me. I dont have it all.


I keep checking this app. LOL. Pretty much wasted gas yesterday. I should have stayed home and could have gotten the same results. Just not a good week so far...


----------



## FoxValleyUber (Jun 18, 2019)

I just started renting yesterday (bad day to start!)...went to the North Ave hub today at about 1pm to at least get my updated TNP and they activated me with my rental, said if I’d come in about 2 hours earlier it wouldn’t have happened so I came at the right time!
Taking the rest of the day off to celebrate lol


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

Any updates? Anybody out there driving?


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

Jonathan Amabile said:


> Any updates? Anybody out there driving?


Nope. Still locked out.


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

I got everything uploaded; apparently, Uber can now see the vehicle and they weren't able to see it before according to the rep. I uploaded all my documents again and everything is good except for the insurance.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Here is Vegas, Hertz/ Lyft are having issues. Not to the extent of what you guys are having, but issues none the less. Here drivers are getting calls saying that they need to return their vehicles. According to Hertz mines was due on the 14th, but my renewal is not til the 28th. Went to Pepboys/Hertz and the Lyft person told me that have spoke with lots of drivers that received the same message as me. Hertz was able to fix it. Good luck to you all in Chicago.


----------



## steph19 (Jun 16, 2019)

Jonathan Amabile said:


> Any updates? Anybody out there driving?


Still nothing over here


----------



## Heathertexgold (Jun 19, 2019)

I am in San Antonio, TX and have been having the same problem since Friday night. It is my first week driving for Uber and without earnings I've lost my investment. I don't know if Uber will compensate in this market, but I can't extend my rental (really no point anyway until it's fixed). I'm wondering if I would be better off trying Lyft, but a driver told me they hardly ever get Lyft rides here. Tomorrow I have to return my rental and I really don't know what to do. Has this ever happened before? It's a terrible first impression of driving for Uber!


----------



## Lac (Jan 8, 2018)

Any of you get charged an airport "concession fee recovery" for your Uber/hertz rental? In New Orleans they charge 11.11% because location in 2 1/2 miles from airport.


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

Lac said:


> Any of you get charged an airport "concession fee recovery" for your Uber/hertz rental? In New Orleans they charge 11.11% because location in 2 1/2 miles from airport.
> View attachment 329567


Never heard of this.


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

I am communicating with a lady who lives in Austin. She said her local Uber office fixed the issue.


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

Jonathan Amabile said:


> I am communicating with a lady who lives in Austin. She said her local Uber office fixed the issue.


Mine couldn't. Get more info man lol


----------



## Jonathan Amabile (Sep 4, 2018)

Mado84 said:


> Mine couldn't. Get more info man lol


When did you go? She's claiming that today was the first day they actually had the ability to help.


----------



## Lac (Jan 8, 2018)

Jonathan Amabile said:


> When did you go? She's claiming that today was the first day they actually had the ability to help.


Please keep me posted on outcome.



Mado84 said:


> Never heard of this.


Do you rent through hertz/Uber? What city?


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

Lac said:


> Please keep me posted on outcome.
> 
> 
> Do you rent through hertz/Uber? What city?


Chicago


----------



## steph19 (Jun 16, 2019)

just got a message saying my account is active now.


----------



## Jqmoo (Jun 16, 2019)

Just checked and my account is active too. I'm still going to reach out to them tomorrow to see about reimbursement for today since it just updated within the last hour or two


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

steph19 said:


> just got a message saying my account is active now.


Active here! Woohoo


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Congrats guys. Now consider teaming together, this was a massive breech of contract by Uber. Together you might get a Chicago attu to take you on contingency. Each of you lost over a grand in potential income.


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

Mado84 said:


> I'm good with this weeks rental. But the 1450 next friday... heaven help me. I dont have it all.


App working but promos arent


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Mado84 said:


> App working but promos arent


Now you know why so many drivers have a bad attitude when it involves Uber.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

U/L guy said:


> Now you know why so many drivers have a bad attitude when it involves Uber.


I thought it was due to the lack of happy endings on every ride.


----------



## hayjude50 (Feb 9, 2019)

Apparently, Uber’s fixed the problem. Got an email from them at 10:38 and was able to log on this morning ?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Mado84 said:


> App working but promos arent


You do realized "promotion", "boost", and "surge" all goes away after a while, right?


----------



## Jqmoo (Jun 16, 2019)

Mado84 said:


> App working but promos arent


Ditto...



amazinghl said:


> You do realized "promotion", "boost", and "surge" all goes away after a while, right?


Last week the promo just entailed the rides I needed to do to get money towards the rental. I would assume that wouldn't go away yet it's not showing in my app


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Why do you think they call it Hertz? Because you'll be hurting for money!!!


----------



## steph19 (Jun 16, 2019)

Sup, Gang. How's everyone fairing now? No promotions over on this side as well. With that being stated I'm driving strategically. They added $70 to my account yesterday and $250 today about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Mado84 (Jun 10, 2019)

steph19 said:


> Sup, Gang. How's everyone fairing now? No promotions over on this side as well. With that being stated I'm driving strategically. They added $70 to my account yesterday and $250 today about 30 minutes ago.


I spoke to an Uber rep in-person, they said the promotion still stands. 75 rides is $105 etcetera Etc, but they aren't loading on the app because of the glitch. So look at how many rides you have, and if you aren't automatically paid for the promo rides, to call customer service and have them pay you for them. Do not let customer service try to tell you that it's a Hertz problem or you have to call Hertz, Hertz has nothing to do with any of it


----------



## steph19 (Jun 16, 2019)

Mado84 said:


> I spoke to an Uber rep in-person, they said the promotion still stands. 75 rides is $105 etcetera Etc, but they aren't loading on the app because of the glitch. So look at how many rides you have, and if you aren't automatically paid for the promo rides, to call customer service and have them pay you for them. Do not let customer service try to tell you that it's a Hertz problem or you have to call Hertz, Hertz has nothing to do with any of it


Ah Ok. Thank you for the clarity regarding the promotions.


----------

